# Help



## Americanlighting5 (Jun 27, 2017)

Forgot to post


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

It looks like you wod start with the upper half of a skeleton and maybe use some paperclay or apoxy sculpt to create the face and exaggerated jaw. Then corpse over the bones and a paint job. After that it looks like they are attached to a stand that has been camouflaged with cheesecloth or other fabric. Cool prop!


----------



## Americanlighting5 (Jun 27, 2017)

Just ordered 4 skeletons. What about the hair? Any ideas?


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

What about using the spider web stuff? With that been stretchy and more static it would work better than a wig to give that straggly look that the skeletons have,
I have used it before for things like this, just use a bit of hairspray to hold it where you want it


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

For the hair I think I would take one of those cheep long white Halloween wigs and in sections cut loose the hair and lay it on the skull in wispy layers then tease it out and spray it to hold that shape. Might even try hair extensions for that.


----------



## Americanlighting5 (Jun 27, 2017)

Okay thanks I'll try it out and post pics later! 124 days left until Halloween!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Very cool, Can't wait to see how these turn out for you.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

You are probably quite good at this already and if not there are other haunters here who are experts but if you need it this is a nice little corpsing tutorial that my work for your project. 
http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/corpsing_skeleton_part_1


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

This Ghost Prop is one of my favorites; it was custom made from one of the professional prop manufacturers and therefore no tutorials are available. It appears that the ghost are only half bodies (upper) on a black metal stand. If I attempted this I would do the following (I have attached photos of a similar prop that I'm currently making):

1.	Build a stand and post. Use plywood for the base and either PVC pipe or a thick wooden dowel for the stand post. Paint them with flat black paint. If you use PVC you can bend it with a heat gun to get some nice curved ghost poses.
2.	For the chest/body you can either use a full size (5’-0” tall) skeleton or custom make it using pipe cleaners, rubber tubes or rolled newspaper. Either way wrap the ribs with mache (paper towels soaked in a glue/water mixture) to give them a round appearance. Add gray or black acrylic paint to the mache mixture to give it some color (the photo appears to be a grayish white). Attach the chest to the PVC stand using long screws and cover the screw heads with mache to conceal them. The paint and cheese cloth “skin” will be applied later.
3.	For the head you can either use the skull that came with the skeleton or a vampire/ghost latex mask. If you use the skeleton skull you will need to detach the jaw and remove all the teeth with a dremel tool. Make new teeth/fangs using epoxy clay, embed a small wire in them as you sculpt to allow for mounting. Drill small holes in the upper and lower jaws and attach the new teeth using epoxy adhesive. You will also need to make jaw extensions on the sides in order for the mouth to be opened as wide as is shown (use scraps of poster or card board). Reinstall the jaw using hot glue. Cover the jaw extensions with mache and blend around the teeth. You can also mache the inside of the mouth and/or make a tongue (from paper towels and mache). The nose can be optional but if you want one sculpt it from epoxy clay with embed wires. Drill a hole in the skull and attach it with epoxy adhesive. The brow of the head and depth of the eyes can be achieved by applying epoxy or air dry clay and sculpting. You can also build up layers of mache to achieve the same appearance. Blend the skull to the chest using layers of mache. The paint and wig will be applied later. 
If using a latex mask install a foam head onto the PVC pipe and install the mask over the foam head. Blend the mask to the chest using mache.
4.	Pose the arms, hands and fingers and hot glue the joints to hold them in place. Wrap the fingers, hands and arms in thin layers of mache (paper towels or toilet paper).
5.	Paint the entire prop (not the stand and base) with a base coat of “off white or antique white” exterior latex, matte finish paint.
6.	Mix a diluted solution (50/50) of light gray acrylic paint and water. Apply in a random pattern and immediately wipe off. Leave some of the white base coat exposed.
7.	Mix a diluted solution (50/50) of dark gray acrylic paint and water. Apply in a random pattern and immediately wipe off. Leave some of the white base coat and light gray exposed.
8.	Use the dark gray to paint any details (cracks in skull, finger nails, etc…)
9.	Paint the eyes, nostrils and mouth with a black acrylic paint.
10.	Optional – cover the body with layers of cheese cloth or white freaky fabric which are hot glued in place.
11.	For the hair use a gray or white long hair costume wig. Attach it to the skull with epoxy adhesive. Style the hair to the desired look and keep it in place using a matte spray sealer or spray starch.
12.	Spray seal the entire prop with a clear, matte finish sealant (Rust-oleum or similar).
13.	Enjoy scaring the hell out of someone….


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Skeleton Crew, your two examples are fantastic.

Americanlighting5, any updates?


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I will post updated photos in a couple of weeks as I'm making about 50 of these things so it's taking a while.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome idea


----------

